# Bela is complete



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the count in all his glory. All we need now is a new Lon Chaney werewolf. Hint Hint Moebius. Another great kit. Does anybody know where I can find an in scale bat to complete this fine kit?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Got it done just in time for Halloween. Very nice! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the sheen on the clothes/shoes and the facial expression!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice ! I bet a bat from one of the very common old Polar Lights/Aurora monster customizing kits would work . You also get two bats (Aurora knock offs) in the new MPC Barnabas Collins Dark Shadows kit. They don't show the bats on the box panel photo as there is no way to display them with Barnabas.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I really like the flesh tones!:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great paint job on both the Drac figure and diorama.Love the details on the door.Was Dracula painted gloss on purpose,since usually clothing is usually flat.A little less light in some of the pictures would create the proper atmosphere.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> Great paint job on both the Drac figure and diorama.Love the details on the door.Was Dracula painted gloss on purpose,since usually clothing is usually flat.A little less light in some of the pictures would create the proper atmosphere.:thumbsup:


It actually is satin black. I might splash some flat on it. thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Um...Why do we need a new Lon Chaney werewolf? Didn´t the one done by Polar Lights not tickle your wolfman fantsy? We have had a new Frankenstein, WOLFMAN, Mummy, and now Drac. I think the next pick would be the Creature from the black lagoon. Or perhaps Bride of Frankenstein or a FIRST Metaluna Mutant...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet build. And I love the big, clear pics!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderful! Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

He's a beauty! From what I see in the background it looks like you're decrating for Halloween.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

frankiefreak said:


> He's a beauty! From what I see in the background it looks like you're decrating for Halloween.:thumbsup:


That is quite estute of you to notice. yes Halloween a decorating we will go


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

> Does anybody know where I can find an in scale bat to complete this fine kit?


 
This time of year, with all of the Halloween stuff available, you should be able to find a bag full of plastic bats from places like PARTY CITY, ZURCHERS or any of the seasonal Halloween stores like SPIRITS and HALLOWEEN CITY.
The ones I've seen look like they've come from the same molds as the ones found in Aurora kits ( like BATMAN and DRACULA )

- GJS


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on Drac, I'm working on mine now as well. Colors, shading, effects, etc. all work together perfectly. It wasn't a particularly hard kit was it although there was some significant putty work on the cape. I agree with you though a classic Wolfman in the same scale would go great with the other Moebius classics Frank has done so far. And then as someone else mentioned a Creature and Bride would really make up for a nice set. Now if Frank wanted to go beyond those classic scifi figures would be a fantastic next step. Metaluna Mutant, Gort, Thing, etc. Hint, hint Frank.

Bob K.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> That is quite estute of you to notice. yes Halloween a decorating we will go


My house is fully decked out, inside and out. I may post some pics of my displays.:wave:

Michael


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice job. I really like the way you did the eyes. When I look at the 5th picture, it feels like he is trying to put me in a trance or throw some kind of mojo on me.
Els


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

There is a great big flying bat in the Aurora Customizing Kit with the mad dog and vulture. I'm not sure how you would mount it on your kit, but surely you'd think of something.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

We need the Jeff Yeager 1941 Wolf Man in styrene!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Matthew Green said:


> Um...Why do we need a new Lon Chaney werewolf? Didn´t the one done by Polar Lights not tickle your wolfman fantsy? We have had a new Frankenstein, WOLFMAN, Mummy, and now Drac. I think the next pick would be the Creature from the black lagoon. Or perhaps Bride of Frankenstein or a FIRST Metaluna Mutant...


Well, we do have a new Bride and Frankenstein's creation duo kit coming, but I agree about a new Gillman styrene kit...


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Top Shelf work !


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great work. Love the colors and the flesh tones.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos on a cool paint job!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> There is a great big flying bat in the Aurora Customizing Kit with the mad dog and vulture. I'm not sure how you would mount it on your kit, but surely you'd think of something.


On my Dracula I used the smaller bat that came from the Skull, Lizard, and Rat kit. Those two kits were great. The smaller bat was in the kit I used and there is a larger bat in the other one. I thought the smaller one fit the scene better. What I did was to drill a small hole in the bat and the wall and suspend him on a piece of very thin music wire which is barely visible and not visible at all from the front.

Bob K.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice job Jaws...this turned out great!

I really like how these build-ups of the Broadway Drac are turning out...looks to be another hit with Moebius!

MMM


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

very good work.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Found some bats at the halloween store. Adds a nice touch


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

My monster builds out for Halloween. All Moebius kits , except for the creature. Hint , hint Moebius . A big scale creature would be great, along with a wolfman


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Jaws - did Moebius make the lamp too?:lol: 

Ya I know I'm terrible!:devil: That is a nice set! Are you setting them out for Halloween? I going to do the same as I did last year, set out the Luminators!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Forgot Elvira, 




























Mona Lisa










or is it?


----------

